# Salad Dressing Questions



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

I am having some problems with my homemade dressings...One is a poppyseed dressing that is emulsified. After I refrigerate it for the day it will have seperated and in need of attention before serving. The other problem is a feta cheese dressing that keeps thicking up as it sets. I cut it with milk but no matta what it thickens...It has cream cheese, sour cream, buttermilk, feta, mayo, I think that is it. Any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

What else is in the Poppyseed dressing? Can it stay out of the fridge if made the day before? Cold will gel the oils; when they gel, they seperate. We get some result by using dried onions in a couple of our housemade dressings, We grind them in the blender as we make the dressing. The onions seems to hydrate as the dressing sets, absorbing liguid and slowing the separation process. We small batch every couple of days, or we have the separation problem also. As for the Feta dressings, I would try that without or with very little cream cheese.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

A forgotten recipe that appeals to children is 1x can sweetened condensed milk, and malt vinegar with english mustard. It appeals to me too, as it happens.


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

thank you....I cut the cream cheese some and am tryin that 
I just cant leave the poppyseed dressing out of refrigeration
so am still workin at that....thanks again


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2005)

What does your poppyseed dressing contain? I tried one last week with olive oil, orange marmalade, the juice AND zest of an orange, salt, pepper, mustard and black poppyseeds. It has been OUT of the fridge for a week, Ive just tried it, and it's fine. Probably the acid, mustard and salt which are keeping it intact!


----------



## kona (Mar 5, 2006)

minced onion, dry mustard, salt, sugar, cider vinegar, olive oil, bout it


----------



## chef mike (Apr 11, 2005)

on the Feta dressing: I'm inclined to suspect that it's setting up like creme fraiche. At any rate, just thin it down with whatever appeals to you.

I've learned to use gums (xanthan, arabic, tragacanth, etc) to thicken or emulsify marinades and dressings. A little goes a long ways. They don't add flavor or calories, and can be very usefull for vegan preparations- like eggless aioli.
They say it acts like a gluten builder for breads, though I've never tried it- gave up on trying to please the Atkins fanatics.

If ya make your own Ranch, it is a big help for adding body, and avoiding separation
I've just discovered TIC Gums- back east- can't remember what state, just found it online. I'm using it and it's the best I've ever found- they have one called the Saladizer, which is pre-hydrolized (whatever that means). It mixes up a lot easier, doesn't clump or have to be pre-dissolved in oil.

They're real nice folks, too.


----------

